# 1980 21" Blue/Gold Schwinn 5-Speed King Sting



## Jon Marinello (Mar 10, 2019)

See pics and PM me with questions. One of the nicest ones you will find. With all the most desirable gold anodized giblets. '86 dated cables. MX1000 brakes. Snake Belly tires. Brooks B72 seat. Almost everything is original (except for seat which is a nice upgrade - the original seats sucked and tires), correct and mostly NOS. Paint is original as are the sitckers. I have been building King Stings for a while and have built 9 or 10 of them. This is one b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l King Sting.


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 12, 2019)

More pics.


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 12, 2019)

One more pic.


----------



## dave429 (Mar 13, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 14, 2019)

Man that dude is killer..


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 14, 2019)

Just sold it.


----------

